# Friends of Arnis hear my call!



## Darkmoon (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys how's it going...good, good to hear. This thread is not about martial arts. I'm looking for a job , if anyone has heard ANYTHING drop me a line e-mail me it would be nice. 

   And any one is open to join practice at the Willson park a few block east of woodward just south of 8 1/2 mile (marshal).
 call me for directions 313-588-6498
Hope to see you there.


----------

